# Where to buy a C-7 (AR-15...)???



## Laps (14 Aug 2005)

Hi all!

Does anyone knows where I could buy a good (would consider used) AR15?  Doesn't matter who makes it, except the Norinco knock off.  

I know of Milarm in Edmonton, and payed hem a visit, but they either have very expensive NIB, or pretty worn out used ones (still asking about $1000 for them), so I want to see what else is out there.

Thanks!


----------



## Strike (14 Aug 2005)

Laps,

You have wings on your chest.  You fly a green helicopter.  You sleep in a tent.  Isn't that Army enough for you?  Now you want to go buying a C7 too?  Careful, or you may end up competing with a certain someone who bears a striking resemblance to robocop.  Wait until the guys at the cf pilot site hear about this!   ;D


----------



## BITTER PPLCI CPL (14 Aug 2005)

Doesn't matter who make's them or sells them, they're still pretty pricey! Buy brand new, you get what you pay for!


----------



## I_Drive_Planes (14 Aug 2005)

They're about to get a whole lot more expensive too, a friend of mine (who works in a gun shop) said that colt is no longer shipping to Canada due to all of the paperwork and BS that it takes to get a restricted firearm into the country.  He picked up one of the last ones to come in.

Also this person who resembles robocop, he wouldn't happen to be Airforce Sgt. T from CFLRS would he?  What you're saying sounds familliar...

Planes


----------



## Strike (15 Aug 2005)

My lips are sealed, but I'm sure Laps knows who I am talking about.


----------



## Laps (15 Aug 2005)

Well... when it comes to ROBOCOP, I guess I am the only one out of the loop?!?!?  

I have also heard rumours about Colt and Armalite no longer shipping to Canada.  I hope this is just hearsays and that the whole thing isn't true...

Who the heck is robocop anyway????


----------



## I_Drive_Planes (15 Aug 2005)

Strike said:
			
		

> My lips are sealed, but I'm sure Laps knows who I am talking about.



Come on now, the suspense is killing me ;D, if it is who I think it is (and if the stories I've heard are true) then I'm not suprised how well known this guy is!

Planes


----------



## Gunnerlove (15 Aug 2005)

http://www.dlask.com/

Built in Canada so no import/ export BS and no duty ect.

To top it off they sell some nice stuff, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## Hunter911 (15 Aug 2005)

Laps said:
			
		

> Who the heck is robocop anyway????



Its a movie...youd have to watch to understand


----------



## MG34 (15 Aug 2005)

Gunnerlove said:
			
		

> http://www.dlask.com/
> 
> Built in Canada so no import/ export BS and no duty ect.
> 
> To top it off they sell some nice stuff, but you get what you pay for.



Meaning what?? I own 3 Dlask rifles,not a single problem with any of them.As for Colt not selling to Canada,I got news for you they haven't been for quite sometime now,Armalite,Bushmaster,DPMS,LMT,Stag,and a whole host of others are all still availible in Canada,so there will be no AR-15 shortage for sometime to come.Perhaps your gunshop buddy is simply trying to rip his customers off by saying that ARs are in short supply.


----------



## Expat (16 Aug 2005)

Try Pheonix Gun range in Edmonton. Sometimes they have people put their guns for sale. I almost picked up a AR15 Bushmaster for 1650 Dollars, brand new.


----------



## gottyfunk (16 Aug 2005)

Hi just a thought...why not get a beat up model and then purchase parts that are needed ? parts would be easy instead of the whole rifle. I am sure what ever a person could do themselves a gunsmith could. i guess this all depends on the condition of the upper/lower reciever, but it could be tig welded if needed. Sounds like an interesting project.


----------



## Expat (17 Aug 2005)

gottyfunk said:
			
		

> Hi just a thought...why not get a beat up model and then purchase parts that are needed ? parts would be easy instead of the whole rifle. I am sure what ever a person could do themselves a gunsmith could. i guess this all depends on the condition of the upper/lower reciever, but it could be tig welded if needed. Sounds like an interesting project.



Usually the parts are way more expenisve. I shot a fully upgraded norinco ar15 and the price was just under 1800 dollars.


----------



## Laps (17 Aug 2005)

expat... aren't Norinco available out there for about $750?  If I need to put in over a $1000 to make a Norinco look "pretty", mays as well pay $1800 right off the bat and get a colt / armalite / DPMS...

(What did you deck it out with???)


----------



## Farmboy (19 Aug 2005)

Target Sports Center here in Gormley (Richmond Hill ON) has two used ones in right now.

Not sure what the price or condition is.           http://target-sports.com/


----------



## Gunnerlove (20 Aug 2005)

Touchy, touchy.

 I have nothing against Dlask, as I said they make some nice stuff. Their prices are comparable to other manufacturers of similar quality, so you get what you pay for (a quality AR clone).


----------



## KevinB (21 Aug 2005)

I think the midlength 16" guns are the way to go - you can take then into the US for training (if your so inclined) unlike the <16" guns.

 I think for a general purpose gun the Armalite Midlength flatop guns are hard to beat.
1:9 barrel so if you want to shoot the 75 and 77gr BTHP's you will have poor results but for plinking/training gun it will be fine.
Start iron sights (detachable carry handle) and you can always upgrade to an optic later.

$1400 is max what I'd pay for a new gun

 The Colt LE Carbines can still be found and IF you plan on shootign a LOT (15k + a year) I'd spend more for the Colt gun.

Dlask - I dont want to get into a pissing match about them -- I have three of their lowers - but I'd never get anything else but lowers from them - their parts are sourced from who knows where and his idea of "spec" is unusual.


I always recommend people to shop local too if they can help it - I'd recommend P&D for Edmonton AR stuff.
 MILARM may be a bit cheaper on some AR's - but P&D will match the $ if you go back to them...


----------

